# Datsun Being Revived by Nissan for Emerging Markets



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

As an automaker, Datsun may have had its issues, and rebranding the company in North America in 1982 as Nissan proved a smart move by execs. Still, few have forgotten cars like the 510, the many Z sports cars and even the 720 pickup truck.

News of the brand's revival (according to a report by the Nikkei), should have nostalgic enthusiasts rejoicing. But not so fast. While unconfirmed, even if the project does get the go-ahead it's not destined for our shores. Instead, Nissan is planning to revive Datsun as an entry-level brand targeted at emerging markets, offering vehicles that cost around $5,000.

More: *Datsun Being Revived by Nissan for Emerging Markets* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## CADMAN (Jul 13, 2008)

*How about a new B13 2DR?*

What's with all the mini 4DR cars? Bring back the B13 2DR.


----------

